# How many bags of ADA?



## TDI-line (10 Jul 2008)

Ok, i'm presently thinking about changing my stinky substrat to ADA amazonia 2.

My tank is 720 litres, and is 2000 x 600 x 600 mm. How many bags 9L bags would i need, and would it be advisable to get ADA powersand (is that the one?).


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jul 2008)

according to the guidelines it is 12 bags   

the formula:

length x width x depth (of substrate) = cm2 / 1000 = litres 

200 x 60 x 5cm (average?) = 60 000/ 1000 = 60 litres (6 bags)

but if you want it sloping then you need more.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jul 2008)

as Aaron just said 

Ive created a thread for this as its something that gets asked many times over.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2224


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2008)

and dont forget your powersand. you'll need 18L of that give or take   maybe a bit less but not much.allways comes in handy anyway.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> and dont forget your powersand. you'll need 18L of that give or take   maybe a bit less but not much.allways comes in handy anyway.



never bothered with it.. totally optional IMO


----------



## sanj (10 Jul 2008)

Helloooooo,

The ADA catalogue recommends for a 150x60x60:

9x9l Aquasoil
1x18l Powersand

However i am in the process of setting up a 240x60x60 and have used 10x 9l Aquasoil, 1x18l powersand that is placed over 50kg of unipac silica sand.

I wanted some height for scaping, however this is plenty with the sand. i have 2" in the front rising to 8" in places in the back, bearing in mind i have used root and stone aswell for decor.

Depends on your planned scape, if its pretty flat then maybe 8 bags.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jul 2008)

I seriously think them saying you NEED powersand is purely a sales gimic.. dont be dragged in, its not needed.

its purely up to you.


----------



## TDI-line (11 Jul 2008)

Thanks Matt.


----------

